
Trump says the U.S. will cut ties with World Health Organization - jjjensen90
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/29/trump-says-the-us-will-cut-ties-with-world-health-organization.html
======
badRNG
Does the president even have the ability to unilaterally eliminate WHO
funding? Considering this and the conflict with Twitter, I wonder how other
countries perceive the US during the midst of all of this turmoil.

~~~
75dvtwin
Since you asked >"... I wonder how other countries perceive the US..."

Well, recently spoke to somebody in Canada.

They are so happy to see a world class leader, US President Trump fighting the
western form of Thought police and the obamagate propaganda arm (Twitter
leadership).

They are also relieved to learn that US, finally, withdraws funding from
China's health propaganda ministry (WHO).

They are also embarrassed of Trudeau.

I guess they represent minority in Canada, since Trudeau was re-elected (or
elections there, were interfered in, and influenced by China).

~~~
badRNG
>obamagate propaganda arm (Twitter leadership)

>China's health propaganda ministry (WHO).

Jfc. Who are these conspiracy theorists that you are interviewing?

